

THE NEXT TOP 10 CITIES FOR TECH JOBS - allenleein
http://www.fastcompany.com/3048391/the-future-of-work/the-next-top-10-cities-for-tech-jobs?partner=rss

======
hwstar
Most of these locations allow employers to force non-compete agreements on
employees. California is still a magnet for the best talent because of this.

